# Rehome



## greengrass (Mar 19, 2020)

Have posted about this pigeon and how I come to look after him.

Not trying loading photo a third time I click attachment browse for p photo it loads on but can't get back to forum page. So just describing. The proposed new site is under edge of conifer hedge to get his sleeping/ resting quarters out of summer sun. One side of his home will face garden to allow natural light it enter the crate. It will be set at 2'6" high in a compound he will be able to leave to wander the garden at his pleasure( don't like them confined. The entrance of his rest home will have latch flap to close it at night for his safety. The compound will eventually have shade plants for him to hide if startled.
If some one can tell me how to load photo then get back to my post I will be grateful and load the photo. To this post
Thanks for reading.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

It's such a long time since I've uploaded photos, I always did it from my computer and never from my phone. I will pm you my email, if you can send me the photo then I can try from my computer.


----------

